# Found my dream boat! Now I gotta find the $$$$$$$$$$$



## reedjj (Jul 25, 2012)

I happened across this the other day while searching jet boats... Pretty badarse. This is just what I need! 2072 seaark.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 25, 2012)

The most important part


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2012)

Thats a beast! Was it for sale? If so, what were they asking?


----------



## susqyg3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like Ducky's boats in PA?


----------



## LilStarr (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice looking center console! I want one too lol but a bit bigger!


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 26, 2012)

Where I'm from they call the big a** jon boats

Nice, how much do you have to come up with to get it?


----------



## Seth (Jul 26, 2012)

That would be my ultimate boat as well! I've seen some like that around here but only with 115 and 150 Yamaha jets which would be too small for my tastes on a big rig like that. I always figured a 250/300 would be perfect on a big SeaARk. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 26, 2012)

Easy monthly payments :mrgreen:. U ain't picked it up yet?


----------



## catmansteve (Jul 26, 2012)

That's a serious machine right there. There was a very similar boat for sale not long ago in my area, Seaark 2072 cc, float pods and all, but it only had a 90/65 4stroke... That 250 looks a whole lot better :mrgreen:


----------



## shallowminedid (Jul 26, 2012)

that is "the beast" owned by lance dunham built by duckys boats in middletown pa, https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.340071396056309.81600.100001603546823&type=3 i forget what they said the base price on the rigged boat was


----------



## lowe1648 (Jul 26, 2012)

Needs a tiller


----------



## reedjj (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes it was on Ducky's website. They have a bunch of crazy boats. I saw one they put together on youtube with TWIN 60/40 jets on it too.


----------



## Skeeter814 (Jul 30, 2012)

I like the bimini. I had one on my last jet boat and it really came in handy on those brutally hot days. The wife liked it too and I probably wouldn't have gotten her out on the river if I didn't have that. I dunno though... with that 250 you best not forget to put the top down.


----------

